# Kindle 2 Screenshots



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

I think I understand how to do screenshots (Alt, Shift, G)...but where do the screenshots go?  And how are they identified (why type of file is created?)  I guess I thought the screenshot would be in "My Clippings" file...but it's not.  I went through all of the files in Documents and it wasn't there either.  Anyone know?  
Thane


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

They're in the root directory on your Kindle. They are .gif files. You can only see them with the Kindle connected to your computer via the USB. You can't see the screenshots on your Kindle.

L


----------



## BBMountain (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks Leslie!  Then maybe it's not possible to do a home page screenshot?  I've tried 3 times and there's not a gif file in my root directory.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

BBMountain said:


> Thanks Leslie! Then maybe it's not possible to do a home page screenshot? I've tried 3 times and there's not a gif file in my root directory.


It's persnickity. You have to push the buttons just the right way. Sometimes it takes multiple tries. I found it was easier on the K1, I think because of the style of the buttons.

You should be able to take a picture of the home page but I haven't tried it myself, so I can't say with 100% certainty.

L


----------

